# Deer Camp



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Heres my one man deer camp. Fold the back seat down with a couple of foam pads and a 30 pack by a fire next to the bay.


----------



## EyeWacka (Feb 16, 2007)

jrsoup said:


> This is ours.


 Ditch that POS Otter and put some ski's on that bad boy.I'd like to see Camp BC at 1 and 2 this year.  I am perty sure Matt could pull it out @ 50 mph easily.BTW you should have photoshopped out that sneaky Ford truck.LMAO


----------



## 280rem (Oct 13, 2011)

This is our camp. And you can take it anywhere!


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Before you fix the crapper bersh, invest in a snow blower, the broom aint cuttin it. Jeez that's a whole lotta snow.


yeah, we started getting snow the evening of the 15th, snowed through the 16th and ended sometime overnight the 16th/17th. We ended up with 25" of snow, it was a mess. Other areas got over 3' during this dump. I wish I had a camera as I had a huge buck hit my pile sometime the morning of the 17th and I could see the tine marks in the snow as he was dunking his head to eat. As near as I could figure he was about 19" wide. I had a trail camera the following season.

I will say the sauna was a savior that season. Being able to dry your clothes out after getting loaded with snow was invaluable, not to mention soaking your bones and enjoying a few beverages. I'm sure the forest service thought we were a meth lab at first, but we've been hauling the sauna down there for a while now so they are used to it.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

This is our camp, Comes with running water out of a jug, Kerosine heat, dvd tv, battery operated light. perminent bbq station and a unheated outhouse that has a tendency to blow away in windstorms when Im wipeing:rant:


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I really rough it in my old age. I set out about 4am to cover that whole 700 feet to my blind....whew


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yep. Aunts and cousins who basically came in and took over. We even get the occasional youngster, far too young to hunt. Once this started happening a few years ago guys started dropping out and not coming back to camp. Something had to be done when we were told to keep it down playing euchre because there was a kid in the other room trying to sleep.
> 
> The last couple years it's been just a few of us guys and even more mother hens pecking around.:rant:


 You from Kentucky :yikes:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

My deer camp started in 1981 on my 10 acres north of Frederic when I bought a school bus for $50. we gutted it sectioned off 9' in the back added 3 plywood beds, a counter top with sink, a cook stove from my old p/u camper, a wood burner for heat and table. Drove it from Waterford to Frederic overnight because we didn`t have enough money to get a plate or ins, took us 7 hrs. top speed about 45 mph (down hill) run out of gas 3 times on the way up, buddy kept driving ahead and filling 3 big pop bottles and coming back to find us on I75. Where it`s at is where it died, we had it made. Both my hunting mentors/partners have passed on and I hunt mostly in Lapeer now it`s just not the same without them but we did pretty good on the bucks through the years.


The old bus is still there, the wife and I have upgraded a bit
**
**

But what I wouldn`t give for one more opening day at our bus

**


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It just don't look very "fishy" to me. Kinda land-ish looking.

Nice place. Maybe someday I'll be able to find it when I'm up that way. I don't put holes in critters anymore, maybe we could look for some water:lol:.

Harry


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Michael Wagner said:


> My deer camp started in 1981 on my 10 acres north of Frederic when I bought a school bus for $50. we gutted it sectioned off 9' in the back added 3 plywood beds, a counter top with sink, a cook stove from my old p/u camper, a wood burner for heat and table. Drove it from Waterford to Frederic overnight because we didn`t have enough money to get a plate or ins, took us 7 hrs. top speed about 45 mph (down hill) run out of gas 3 times on the way up, buddy kept driving ahead and filling 3 big pop bottles and coming back to find us on I75. Where it`s at is where it died, we had it made. Both my hunting mentors/partners have passed on and I hunt mostly in Lapeer now it`s just not the same without them but we did pretty good on the bucks through the years.
> 
> 
> The old bus is still there, the wife and I have upgraded a bit
> ...


Thats Awesome!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Michael Wagner said:


> My deer camp started in 1981 on my 10 acres north of Frederic when I bought a school bus for $50. we gutted it sectioned off 9' in the back added 3 plywood beds, a counter top with sink, a cook stove from my old p/u camper, a wood burner for heat and table. Drove it from Waterford to Frederic overnight because we didn`t have enough money to get a plate or ins, took us 7 hrs. top speed about 45 mph (down hill) run out of gas 3 times on the way up, buddy kept driving ahead and filling 3 big pop bottles and coming back to find us on I75. Where it`s at is where it died, we had it made. Both my hunting mentors/partners have passed on and I hunt mostly in Lapeer now it`s just not the same without them but we did pretty good on the bucks through the years.
> 
> 
> The old bus is still there, the wife and I have upgraded a bit
> ...


Mike, great post!!!


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

This is our portable cabin complete with wood burner. We set it up on federal land by woodville mi.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The school bus story is the best!! :lol:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

outfitter said:


> This is our portable cabin complete with wood burner. We set it up on federal land by woodville mi.


You may want to use a heavier, double axle trailer for that, but that is a similar concept to our portable sauna.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

outfitter said:


> This is our portable cabin complete with wood burner. We set it up on federal land by woodville mi.


 Pretty cool setup! How long does it take to set it up? I really got a grin out of the camo sides with the glow in the dark white tarp over it! :yikes:


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

It takes my bil and I less than an hour to set up. And yes we are looking for a bigger trailer. The cabin is 12x12. The walls are 12x5 sections. You can buy mossyoak osb plywood at mernards. There are more pics in my album. We started with a blue tarp then switched to white. the white tarp lets in more light. This was our third year with the cabin. Before we stayed in a tent, burrrrrrrrr..


----------



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

All these camps definitely make it tough to sit here in an office right now!


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

Michael Wagner said:


> My deer camp started in 1981 on my 10 acres north of Frederic when I bought a school bus for $50. we gutted it sectioned off 9' in the back added 3 plywood beds, a counter top with sink, a cook stove from my old p/u camper, a wood burner for heat and table. Drove it from Waterford to Frederic overnight because we didn`t have enough money to get a plate or ins, took us 7 hrs. top speed about 45 mph (down hill) run out of gas 3 times on the way up, buddy kept driving ahead and filling 3 big pop bottles and coming back to find us on I75. Where it`s at is where it died, we had it made. Both my hunting mentors/partners have passed on and I hunt mostly in Lapeer now it`s just not the same without them but we did pretty good on the bucks through the years.
> 
> 
> The old bus is still there, the wife and I have upgraded a bit
> ...


Awesome story Michael one of these days I'm gonna have to give this bambi hunting a try.


----------



## ABenoit (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone want to post photos of their camp setup for this season?


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

The first picture is are new camp being built. The second picture was are camp before it was broken into and burned down. There is a 5000$ reward for information. Gould city mi.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh damn that sucks man. You had yourself a beautiful cabin.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is Mine.. Been on state land in the U.P last few years. Davis tent 14X16 wall tent, Home made wood stove, carpet, cots, oil fired hurricane lanterns, chuck box, Ipod Radio docking station and a few bottles of whiskey and Blackberry brandy. We have a M101A2 military that gets pulled behind the truck. It will go anywhere. We have set up way back in the middle of the nastiest two tracks in the U.P. 

*****Some of the pics are from Grouse Camp (Dog Crate) but you get the idea..******


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry about the fire you had wishiwashuntin. We had our camp burn down in 2011. It was terrible. Sucks that vandals broke in an burnt yours down. 

Anyone using a wall tent and wood stove should be extra careful. We now have fire extinguishers on the inside and out, CO detector on the inside as well as a smoke detector. If we were sleeping in this tent, myself, my brother and two of my buddies would have been dead.. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=401541&highlight=wall+tent+fire 

Jeff


----------



## huntermikemj (Apr 3, 2011)

Roscommon state land camp 

sent from space via rotory phone


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

83mulligan said:


> non hunting women taking residence in your deer camp?????


HELL YOU SAY!!! All members of camp must be hunters even the camp dog.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Here is Mine.. Been on state land in the U.P last few years. Davis tent 14X16 wall tent, Home made wood stove, carpet, cots, oil fired hurricane lanterns, chuck box, Ipod Radio docking station and a few bottles of whiskey and Blackberry brandy. We have a M101A2 military that gets pulled behind the truck. It will go anywhere. We have set up way back in the middle of the nastiest two tracks in the U.P.
> 
> *****Some of the pics are from Grouse Camp (Dog Crate) but you get the idea..******



We've had the same tent for about 10 years now. Great pics, but you need to break that thing in with a little snow


----------



## Lost40 (Aug 3, 2010)

Small 14 x 20 cabin wired for generator but also has gas lights. A place to hang our hats during season. My little slice of paradise.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> We've had the same tent for about 10 years now. Great pics, but you need to break that thing in with a little snow


Yep we love it!! Last year it was a torrential downpour for 5 days straight. The tent held up to what seemed to be 40+ mph winds on a few nights and did not budge. The rain stopped the afternoon before we left and I shot a small buck . The next morning we awoke to a few inches of snow. The rough two track into our camp was a muddy, flooded disaster. All 8+ miles of it. We almost didn't make it out. It was bad. Living out of a canvas wall tent in the U.P (for any kind of hunting) makes it all worth it.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

The rain was bad, we had Tstorms where we were and came out smelling like a rose. We use a 12' utility trailer of mine to haul everything, but I like the military trailer you have, great idea. Where did you get it? Jays? It doesn't get any better than a good tent with a woodstove.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

outfitter said:


> This is our portable cabin complete with wood burner. We set it up on federal land by woodville mi.


Fred Troast did story on a camp like this they used long bolts with wing nuts to put the walls together walls were all marked had a regular door for going in and out think it had a longer roof then your going off the front so the had a over hang for storing stuff out of weather and wired for 12 volt lights and just hooked up a couple batteries was good for couple weeks. if i remember right said it only took like 1-1 1/2 hrs to set up


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

Complete with Sauna and Bathroom


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

DaFalls Retreat, North of Newberry. More of a snowmobiling cabin but also do a bit of bowhunting up there.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

M1Garand said:


> The rain was bad, we had Tstorms where we were and came out smelling like a rose. We use a 12' utility trailer of mine to haul everything, but I like the military trailer you have, great idea. Where did you get it? Jays? It doesn't get any better than a good tent with a woodstove.



I got the military trailer from a government auction. It was a 1992 vintage that had been completely redone by a military contractor named "VSE" in 2007. They pretty much replaced everything and painted it with military CARC paint.. I had to pick it up From Letter Kenny Military base in Pennsylvania but only paid $450.00 for the trailer with the brand new vinyl cover, roof bows and BRAND new tires. The tires alone are worth $450.00! If you google "Government Liquidation" it will lead you to the military's auction site. 
The M101A2 trailers are harder to come by now and demand a bit more $$$ than what I paid. They are now selling a complete aluminum version called a M1101. They have 37 inch hummer beadlocks and are probably the toughest trailer you will ever find for overland travel. I have seen them for $750-1500 on the auction site depending on condition. You just gotta win the auction. They are bigger than my version, but weigh only 1480 LBS if memory serves me. The only downside of the newer version is that they are considerably wider and taller. Mine M101A2 pulls perfectly behind my 1500 Silverado completely loaded. 

The m101A2 like mine is rated at 3/4 ton. I think the newer aluminum versions M1101 and M1102 are rated at 1 ton or 1 1/4 tons. 

Jeff


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

This years and beyond deer camp...18x36 Will post photos set up and in use after the yearly trip.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

outfishin_ said:


> This years and beyond deer camp...18x36 Will post photos set up and in use after the yearly trip.


Wow. That is amazing


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> I got the military trailer from a government auction. It was a 1992 vintage that had been completely redone by a military contractor named "VSE" in 2007. They pretty much replaced everything and painted it with military CARC paint.. I had to pick it up From Letter Kenny Military base in Pennsylvania but only paid $450.00 for the trailer with the brand new vinyl cover, roof bows and BRAND new tires. The tires alone are worth $450.00! If you google "Government Liquidation" it will lead you to the military's auction site.
> The M101A2 trailers are harder to come by now and demand a bit more $$$ than what I paid. They are now selling a complete aluminum version called a M1101. They have 37 inch hummer beadlocks and are probably the toughest trailer you will ever find for overland travel. I have seen them for $750-1500 on the auction site depending on condition. You just gotta win the auction. They are bigger than my version, but weigh only 1480 LBS if memory serves me. The only downside of the newer version is that they are considerably wider and taller. Mine M101A2 pulls perfectly behind my 1500 Silverado completely loaded.
> 
> The m101A2 like mine is rated at 3/4 ton. I think the newer aluminum versions M1101 and M1102 are rated at 1 ton or 1 1/4 tons.
> ...


You got a steal on that. Don't know if I'd get one since I've had my utility trailer to use for a while now but would be a good option instead of paying a couple of thousand for a new one.


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Our UP deer camp, the fishing is great as well


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

No power and stove heat....for some reason the wife doesn't want to come along:gaga:, but the boy does


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

up520 said:


> No power and stove heat....for some reason the wife doesn't want to come along:gaga:, but the boy does


Very nice!


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Here are two of the three places I hunt from. We use the 18x36 Army tents up in the UP for bow camp. Up until a few years ago we had about 20 guys in camp every year and camp consisted of two 18x36 tents as sleeping/living quarters and then one smaller cook tent. With recent changes we are down to 5 guys the last few years and just one 18x36 tent. The camp has been around for 30 years and with all the trial and error time we've got things pretty well worked out. It's "roughing it" but it really isn't all that rough anymore. 

(I'm leaving in about 43 hours or so to head off to this years camp. I will start a thread for it as I usually do and will have some camp pic's and stuff in the thread.)

The cabin is a place on a family friends property near Cadillac. It's an old farmhouse that was built with no electric or running water. We use lanterns for light, wood burner for heat and water jugs for doing dishes. It's quite cozy and thanks to the edition of a TV run off a car battery we can even catch some football games while relaxing between hunts!!!

I do most of my hunting from my inlaws cabin but it's almost like hunting from home. Electric, running water, gas heat, TV, etc etc. It's a great way to hunt but it doesn't really feel like "camp" so to speak. No complaints though!!


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

We've been in the same spot for more years then I can remember.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/tent.png


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> We've been in the same spot for more years then I can remember.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/tent.png


 
Nice pic OGB!

I'm guessing 2005 ???


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Nice pic OGB!
> 
> I'm guessing 2005 ???


2005 for sure. We get it most every year. Last year was real bad.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> 2005 for sure. We get it most every year. Last year was real bad.


Yep, last year was bad. But I've never seen snow pile up at camp as fast as it did in '05.


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

Bump

Please add to the thread, as its my favorite ever


----------



## ltcnav (Oct 10, 2010)

[/IMG]








My UP blind, first 5 years just the upper level, then added room below for stove/cot, then added third extension for room for two. 12v light(solar charger), wood stove, coleman cook stove. Biggest was 200# field dressed 8 pt, shot from upper blind with Ruger 44mag carbine.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

ltcnav said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is awesome. Do you drive all of your stuff out there and then walk in?


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

ltcnav said:


> [/IMG] what a setup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My current deer camp a rustic, off-the-grid cabin in the big woods, but I didn't always have it so easy. From age 15-20 my buddies and I did some very hard core deer camps. Using maps we would locate some of the most remote, rough terrain in Michigan, scout them out, and then come up with a plan to hunt in those hell holes. Our first camps were accessed by loading a 14 foot aluminum boat with our stuff and dragging it into the center of a huge swamp down a beaver dam studded creek. The first couple years, since none of us were old enough to drive, one parent would drop us off and a week later another parent would pick us up down stream at a road crossing 10 miles from where we went in. The last couple years though we just backpacked (humped) our stuff in and out. This photo taken in the 1980 was our last rough camp. We had a small tent to sleep in, but otherwise we were always outside. If it rained, we wore cheap plastic rain suits and just let the rain run off us. Most of our cooking was done over an open fire. If it got too cold we had to bury our beer to keep it from freezing. We killed some very impressive bucks back in those camps and built some memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

bump again. Anyone gonna add to this


Slug Gunner said:


> Bump


p again.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

floating debris said:


> bump again. Anyone gonna add to this
> 
> p again.


Another Zombie thread. Lol.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

ltcnav said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw this setup for sale recently for anyone who's looking for something.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._
> This our Iron county base camp.


A lot has changed since this pic.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Our cabin in the nw 12 on private lake with 1000's of acres of state land across the street.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Great thread. Drone pic of "Camp G" 760 sq. ft. that we can sleep 11 in. Bow camp usually turns into a much less intense gun opener.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hopefully the picture will load. This is our 3rd small camper. Works great for our group. We have had up to 5 hunters in the trailer. Our group now is down to only two. Kind of sad to see our camps get smaller.






This camp in in Hermansville in the Upper Peninsula.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not much to look at, but my camp in Baraga.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is one of the old ones - Camp 94 in Dickinson County - S Central U.P. It was originally built in 1894 by a German family about a mile down the road from where it sits now. The old-timers we bought the 40 from bought it for $100, tore it down, moved it down to their 40 and rebuilt it in 1961:





































A lot of nice bucks were hung from the buck pole at Camp 94 over the years. Unfortunately, dirtbags eventually broke in and stole all of the shoulder mounts and antler plaques. The last of the original 4 members just recently passed away.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

After graduating from tent camps...a 12'X16' tarpaper shack and other small cabins, we finally moved up to a little more comfort and some higher tech advances to make camp life a little more comfy in our old age:



















The deer aren't as big as what they used to be but they are still plentiful...










The "Man-Cave" in the barn is pretty comfy to hang out in when we get in from hunting. Of course we have a big screen TV here also so we can check the scores while warming up.










We've come a long ways from the original camps but that's OK. I still enjoy seeing you younger guys hunting out of the tent camps and rustic cabins like we have done in the past. Keep the pics coming....this is a cool thread.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

wildthing said:


> After graduating from tent camps...a 12'X16' tarpaper shack and other small cabins, we finally moved up to a little more comfort and some higher tech advances to make camp life a little more comfy in our old age:
> 
> View attachment 337019
> 
> ...


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

wildthing said:


> The "Man-Cave" in the barn is pretty comfy to hang out in when we get in from hunting. Of course we have a big screen TV here also so we can check the scores while warming up.


You put a vice on a granite counter top? That's amazing.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

JBooth said:


> You put a vice on a granite counter top? That's amazing.


Ha Ha. I guess looks are deceiving JBooth. They are Menards formica tops that just look like granite - a lot easier to drill the bolt holes through


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Last year's tent camp with my boys ... getting ready to do it again next weekend!


----------



## tratt (Dec 10, 2002)

NELP. Just turned 100 years old! Harvested a few deer over the years but great place to go!


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't wait to get back to Buck Stop Camp. One of my favorite places to be. Just the thought of Deer Camp floods the memory banks with so many good times, good people, and enjoying the UP.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

buckhunter14 said:


> Can't wait to get back to Buck Stop Camp. One of my favorite places to be. Just the thought of Deer Camp floods the memory banks with so many good times, good people, and enjoying the UP.
> View attachment 337094


What county?


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

My most recent photo of camp.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> What county?



Central UP.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Bea


tratt said:


> View attachment 337089
> NELP. Just turned 100 years old! Harvested a few deer over the years but great place to go!


Beautiful Place!


----------



## tratt (Dec 10, 2002)

huntmichigan said:


> Bea
> 
> Beautiful Place!


Thanks. Lot of work to get it in pretty


----------



## tratt (Dec 10, 2002)

tratt said:


> Thanks. Lot of work to get it in pretty


What I was going to say! Thanks! Lot of work to get in pretty good shape but all fun.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

It’s a blessing and a curse to hunt close to where you live. Great hunting close to home, but at the sacrifice of a deer camp experience, for me anyways. Love the camp pics!


----------



## floating debris (Nov 3, 2008)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> It’s a blessing and a curse to hunt close to where you live. Great hunting close to home, but at the sacrifice of a deer camp experience, for me anyways. Love the camp pics!


ZOMBIE POST bump!!


----------

